# Wanted Plower with Jeep in Sudbury MA



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Snow Plow Driver w/Jeep or small truck wanted
I am looking for a RELIABLE person with their own snow plow on a Jeep or small truck. Please be reliable. I snow plow residential driveways in Sudbury, MA. With 75 customers I am flat out on big storms. I have a waiting list of 2 neighborhoods that want my service. I can’t service them without help. The route is in Sudbury and Stow, Mass.

Starting Pay $40 - 60/Hr depending on type of truck and experience. 

Chris 508 269-8928


----------

